

SendGrid launches Loader.io, an app load testing tool - jcxplorer
http://loader.io

======
prudhvis
This is very neat. Imagine if you are trying to tune the server parameters,
the instant results from the service gives you a quick feedback on how your
parameters are effecting the throughput. Very nice indeed.

------
ajtaylor
I got the email earlier this morning. I'm not quite sure exactly how it works,
but I have a shiny new REST API which could use some load testing before we
unleash it on the public.

